# Several Aviation Video Clip......



## lesofprimus (Dec 30, 2004)

Heres A Bunch of Video Clips..........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2004)

nice one of the harrier, do you know what happened??


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2004)

Nope.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2004)

it can't have been from combat damage, do you think it could be some sort of test??


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2004)

He was performing for some sort of airshow... Notice the kids on the beach?????


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2004)

yes they were rather funny............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 31, 2004)

Sudden loss of power. I'm pretty sure it wasn't a test!

The Mig clip is a classic, by now. Nice vids, les.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2004)

pretty good how he landed right next to his kite


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2004)

Couple more....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 31, 2004)

Those Russians don't have much luck at Paris air shows, do they?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2004)

Couple more.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2004)

bloody hell that 747 pilot's cutting it fine isn't he??


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 2, 2005)

More......


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2005)

No comments???


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Jan 26, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> bloody hell that 747 pilot's cutting it fine isn't he??



A fine example of good ol' American flying....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2005)

what, stupidy?? British pilots are fare more dignified yet still more daring..........


----------



## Erich (Jan 26, 2005)

very strange, Johnsons victory against a IV.Sturm/JG 3 Fw 190. Took him quite a few tries to bring the puppy down until the pilot ejects and then Johnson goes after the empty Sturm a/c. I'd say the German pilot gave him a pretty good run for his monies being overloaded.......a slow pig that it was.


----------



## Xi (Feb 6, 2005)

Hee hee - so funnay - that guy running away from that guided missile  anyone know who shot the missile and at what? cos it woulda been funny if the pilot actually aimed the missile at the running dude. btw u cant eject outta a FW190, u sorta pull the canopy bak and fall out and then pull ur chute . oh yeh, hve a look at the GAU8 (the big gun mounted on the a10)firing video - turn the sound up and enjoy 8) .


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 8, 2005)

Some video relative to the Hawker Tempest:


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice ones. 8)


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 15, 2005)

First Take off performed by the " all new" Flugwerk Fw-190A8-N ( N= Neu= new) With some comments in entusiast german.

Filmed in May 2004.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 15, 2005)

Didn't get very far. Won't be intercepting any B-17s in that, anytime soon.  

Nice footage though. 8)


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 16, 2005)

A clip of the The Fw-190 Versuchs 1, with the problematic spiner for his BMW 139.

With comments in Spanish. ( Free at last)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice clips! I've seen the Flugwerk one before. Interesting. 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Didn't get very far. Won't be intercepting any B-17s in that, anytime soon.
> 
> Nice footage though. 8)



That would be funny...a load of veterans taking a flight on a B-17 to rekindle memories, and the 190 flying up behind them...


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 17, 2005)

I would just hope the B-17s guns had been deactivated


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2005)

Also the 190's guns  Do the Flugwerk 190's actually have replicas of the guns installed?


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 17, 2005)

I was just thinking of all the vets running to man the guns to blow the 190 out the sky


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah that would be funny


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 17, 2005)

no the flugwerks don't carry guns.........

and it would be ilegal for the B-17's guns to be active i believe..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2005)

Not even fake guns? That would detract realism somewhat.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 17, 2005)

The B-17s that the CAF fly do have authentic guns, but they are made non-firing. They either have no bolts or the barrels are plugged.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2005)

Would it even matter if they were deactivated? Theyd never carry ammo with them.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 17, 2005)

It is part of the FAA regulations. Granted, not carryin ammo would be one way, but if some nutcase decided to smuggle some on board, you could have a real problem on your hands. So on-board weapons have to be all non-firing. Additionally, nothing that attaches to the undercarriage can be droppable. So, drop tanks have to be bolted or welded on so that they can not be inadvertently dropped.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 17, 2005)

Hell, even blackened broomsticks would work for appearances sake. At least from a distance.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 17, 2005)

Yep, they did that for the Doolittle raid! But remember that alot of the CAF aircraft are out for static display before they are sent out to fly. The fighters are actually alot easier, we take everything else out but the barrels to save weight, and thus, fuel!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah, that makes perfect sense.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 17, 2005)

But it would still be a hoot to be able to go out and shoot up some targets or something out in the desert or someplace safe.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2005)

Definately  It would make fox hunting so much more fun!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 17, 2005)

Not very sporting, but fun nonetheless!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 17, 2005)

B-17 performing manouvers at low altitude.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 17, 2005)

Sweet! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice! I love the sound of those four big radials!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice video 8) Those radials DO sound good


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 18, 2005)

not as good as merlins though..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2005)

Or Allisons with superchargers... mmmmm


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 18, 2005)

Hans Rudel doing his bussines with Ju-87D, in living colour.

Run with Divx.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2005)

10MB? Bit big for me on little old dial up...but it sounds good so ill download it


----------



## evangilder (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice video! The low level scenes are amazing.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2005)

Ok I downloaded it but forgot where it is on my computer...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 19, 2005)

> Run with Divx.



what does that mean??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2005)

It means it runs with Divx


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 20, 2005)

This is a good one.

Spitfire shaving some guy`s head.


----------



## Chiron (Feb 27, 2005)

anyone has longer Spitfire clip???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 27, 2005)

anything lancaster related??


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 27, 2005)

Just because I like you.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 3, 2005)

Curtiss P-40 before fly.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice video...now I know just how to fly a P-40!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 4, 2005)

which will have infinate uses.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2005)

Indeed...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 4, 2005)

Is that I am the only one wich have some videos?  

Well here a RAF guncam attacking V1. No tracers seems to be used.


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 23, 2005)

Man...some cool vids...I know the one with the su-27 crash, the question is: what the f*** was the pilot thinking performing such complex manouvers at a such low altittude... simply human error I would say... The hrrier crash is quite nasty... Probably loss of power... damn... The WTC is terrifying... And the spit... WOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 6, 2005)

The earlier Harrier crash was at a British airshow a couple of years ago - possibly off Southend beach which has an annual show... RAF GR7 I think. I recall seeing this on the TV news. WHat puzzles me is the indifference of the audience in the foreground... the Harrier makes such a racket you can't ignore it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

that's true..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah, they're noisy as hell alright. I've seen them at air shows too. There's no ignoring them when they're in a hover!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

amazing to see though.........


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 25, 2005)

Pretty awesome, pretty damn loud, whats not to like...


----------



## mosquito1 (Oct 24, 2006)

I've read the story: during a British airshow the Harrier engine failed. The pilot ejected safetly but unfortunately he splashed just above the submerging aircraft and remains injuried hitting the plane (some broken bones)


----------

